# IsraelDogs



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKf3Vhh0iWY&feature=fvw


----------



## K9tyson (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW, that video is awesome. Those dogs are fearless, the malinois are so fast is unbelievable.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I liked a lot of that video. Some is weird. Like the heinas with muzzles on? WTH?!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

just wondering when watching full bite suit israeli dogs are they taught to target private areas?or is it natural reaction of a dog who can stop someone by any means?


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Full body contact PSA training also involve's body contact. any part of the body.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for reply.Just find the full contact dog training interesting.When a dog attacks the sleeve it is because he is trained to attack the sleeve.Full body seems the dog is figuring out for himself how to immobilize a target bad guy.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Lame but I love the music to the video


----------

